# Samsung RapidMode & OP sinnvoll?



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

Servus zusammen

mal ne frage, ist es sinnvoll im Alltag den RapidMode und den OP Provisioning von Samsung zu aktivieren?
Grund habe mir eine 850 Pro mit 512GB geholt hatt nutzbare 477GB also fehlt das schon was an Gb ist da der OP schon drin? Denn wenn ich die 10% einrichte fallen nochmals ca.48Gb weg hab dann von 512 nur noch 429GB.

Eventuell weiß einer mehr ob es Sinn macht den OP und RapidMode zu aktiveren


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

RapidMode ist nix anderes als ein RAM-Laufwerk, wenn du was von deinen 16GB abgeben willst mach es. Ob du irgendein Programm hast was wirklich davon profitiert ist eine andere Sache.
Overprovisioning als Reserve für defekte Sektoren ist doch eh immer aktiv, du könntest es nur zusätzlich weiter vergrößern.
Ich mach das immer indirekt indem ich die Partition künstlich kleiner halte, so kann das Wear Leveling immer arbeiten, egal ob die SSD voll ist oder nicht.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

ja hab auch den jetzt auch den RapidMode deaktiviert und meine SSD ist von ca. 340mb lesen auf 510mb gestiegen.
Wie machst du das mit der künstlich verkleinerung sagt mir grad irgendwie nix. Also kann ich den OP Provisioning auch abschalten?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Ich hab die Partition kleiner als die SSD groß ist.
Wenn du die SSD komplett voll machst wird die Leistung deutlich abnehmen.
Das Overprovisering hat schon einen Sinn, lass es einfach so wie es ist.

Für den Rapid Mode ist das zu wenig, das sollte deutlich mehr sein.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

hast du den empfohlenen Wert genommen oder einen eigenen? sind ja immer 10% voreingestellt.


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Die 10% sind mehr oder weniger ein Standardwert für 120GB oder kleinere SSD's.
Mit 250GB oder größer könntest du auch auf 8% zurückgehen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

bei der 512GB hab ich offizell nur 477Gb und davon sind 47,69GB OP mit OP nur noch 429GB nutzbar, daher die Frage da würde ich halt gern noch was freischauffeln. Ist doch ein bissel zu wenig von 512GB.


----------



## XT1024 (12. November 2017)

Der Rabbitmode  ist wohl hauptsächlich für Benchmarkfetischisten gut.



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Grund habe mir eine 850 Pro mit 512GB geholt hatt nutzbare 477GB also fehlt das schon was an Gb


Da fehlt nix.
512 GB sind 2017 trotzdem 512 GB auch wenn Windows noch immer (um dessen spezielle Ziegruppe nicht zu verwirren ) GB schreibt aber GiB meint.


OP: Ob die die Vorgabe einigermaßen sinnvoll für den Großteil der Nutzer gewählt haben? Ich nehme es doch mal an. Warum dann trotzdem viele hier daran herumspielen wollen?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

@ XT1024

schon klar aber wo sind dann die GB hin? Ob du 512 GB oder nur 477GB nutzen kannst ist schon ein Unterschied finde ich.

Wäre ja fast das gleiche du tankst 512l hast aber nur 477l im Tanks da würdest du doch auch gern wissen wo der Rest geblieben st oder?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Von den 512 bleiben effektiv nur 476 übrig, das ist schon korrekt.
Die echte Kapazitat einer Festplatte | schieb.de


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. November 2017)

daher versteh ich den Satz ja auch nicht wirklich 



> Da fehlt nix.512 GB sind 2017 trotzdem 512 GB


 wenn ich nur 477 nutzen kann? Oder versteh ich das grad etwas falsches.

In anderen Foren wo ich gesucht habe hieß es auch das der OP schon mit berechntet sein in der "Differen" sprich in den 35GB die nicht nutzbar sind und man ihn so weglassen kann. Stimmt das so?


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2017)

Das liegt an der falschen Einheit im Windows. 512 GB = 477 GiB.

Als Richtwert passt es ganz gut, wenn man vom GB-Wert 8% abzieht, also die 512 GB mit 0,92 multipliziert.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (16. November 2017)

andere Frage kann man die "Total Bytes Written" bei der Samsung reseten? Geht das.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2017)

Das ist für Samsung ein Garantie-Indikator, glaube nicht das man so was reseten kann.
Wenn du mal googelst SMART-Werte editieren, da kommt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (17. November 2017)

okay verstehe so eine Art Sicherung um Betrug beim Weiterverkauf zu verhindert oder?


----------

